# SPRING BREAK!!!! YAAY!



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

HAPPY SPRING BREAK EVERYONE!


I'll probably be cubing the whole time


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 3, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bomber (Apr 3, 2009)

Is Spring Break really _that_ big in America? I know TV exaggerates a lot, but really?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

No, unless you are a hot blonde who is over 18.



No, it isn't, but it's just the hype leading up to it that is crazy. I just made a big deal over it because I will probably get my black mefferts 4x4 this week, and therefore have tons of time to break it in.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 3, 2009)

Not that great... but many americans will take advantage and travel and stuff...


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 3, 2009)

wow... I had spring break a month ago :/


----------



## holypasta (Apr 3, 2009)

i have one more week of school before my spring break


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

My school has it kinda late.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 3, 2009)

Spring Break starts on Monday for me.


----------



## Odin (Apr 3, 2009)

Spring break was about 2-3 weeks ago for me . It was a pretty good week, I didn’t leave home and I had 2 sub 40 averages. 

HAPPY SPRING BREAK EVERYONE!


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2009)

Correction: everyone who's still in school.

Though I had a spring break when I took a week off to go to Hawaii.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay! Only 8 weeks of school left until the summer!
I hope to learn 15-20 CLL algs over the break.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2009)

Odin said:


> Spring break was about 2-3 weeks ago for me . It was a pretty good week, I didn’t leave home and I had 2 sub 40 averages.
> 
> HAPPY SPRING BREAK EVERYONE!



Same thing I started to say, I mean EXACTLY. I couldn't remember if it was 2 or 3 weeks.

I think it was 2 weeks ago.

But then again, this IS Texas.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay! I love spring break. I don't do anything, but I like being home!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

There will be no real break for me. I have to study for my 5 AP exams, go to lab, do tons of homework, build a wood bridge, and probably some more stuff I can't think of right now. It's probably more busy than regular school days.


----------



## toast (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine's after April 10th ):

One more week of school.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Off topic: Speaking of April 10th... I can't wait until Dragonball Evolution comes out!!! ^u^


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooo boy, I'm so excited....

God, I never go anywhere...aw well, I get to sleep...


----------



## Odin (Apr 4, 2009)

So what’s ever one planning to do on their spring break?



IamWEB said:


> But then again, this IS Texas.



this is *SPARTA*!!


----------



## Poke (Apr 4, 2009)

Odin said:


> So what’s ever one planning to do on their spring break?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is _*ATHENS*_!!
We developed fine art, and you didn't.

(It's actually Virginia for me, but Virginia doesn't have fine art.)


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 4, 2009)

jcuber and me both have spring break now, in till Monday. We both live in New Jersey. Your spring break maybe vary later, early, or now. We are both 7 graders. So if your K-12th, lucky for you, you got SPRING BREAK!!!


----------



## Stryker X7 (Apr 4, 2009)

i don't have spring break yet...

dang...

spring break for me starts this thursday...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to:

Sleep
Cube
Walk
Drink
Order Meffert's 4x4 + 4x4 stickers (?)
Eat
Listen to music
Hang out with my friends (?)
Write a poem for class
Build a mousetrap car (not all of it, well, may be all of it...)
Pet my pets
Blink
Watch a movie
Break my one-handed average of 12
Get dressed
Breathe
Play a computer game (?)
Go out to Chinese food with my family

My days are low-key. At the moment this is all I can think of.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2009)

Odin said:


> So what’s ever one planning to do on their spring break?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@1$0 Off Topic: I'm gonna be in Austin tommorrow.

*Had this been the weekend of the comp.*: I'm in your Austinz, solvin ur cubez... yeah.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 4, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Spring Break starts on Monday for me.



:confused:

that sucks, you go to school on saturday and sunday?

My spring break doesn't start for another 2 weeks, but I only go to school 3 days a week (6 hours), so it's not much of a difference.


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 4, 2009)

Haha I went to San Antonio for my March Break.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 4, 2009)

you guys make me kinda depressed, since Spring break is already over, and we're doing standardized tests now...*sigh*


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 4, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Spring Break starts on Monday for me.
> ...



No, today is Friday, a normal school day. Then Sat., then Sun. (I don't go to school on those two days). On monday, there's no school because SB starts.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 4, 2009)

My spring break is 3 days long. Including the weekend. Meaning I have Friday, Saturday, and Sunday off. We had a lot of cancellations due to snow this year


----------



## Faz (Apr 4, 2009)

No. It's autumn break


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 4, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> wow... I had spring break a month ago :/



Yeah. 

That said, my roommate didn't go to any classes this week, so it was like another one for him.


----------



## Rama (Apr 4, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Is Spring Break really _that_ big in America? I know TV exaggerates a lot, but really?



Like this?:


----------



## Kian (Apr 4, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > wow... I had spring break a month ago :/
> ...



I went a semester where i missed class for three straight weeks. Why, you ask? Because it was awesome.

I miss college.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 4, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> My spring break is 3 days long. Including the weekend. Meaning I have Friday, Saturday, and Sunday off. We had a lot of cancellations due to snow this year



They should make the spring break longer for you. 3 days sucks!
*Don't try this*:If anyone want to dare type "spring break" on google. (don't type the quotation marks)
You will see 4 pictures. Now press Images. Is this what Americans do on spring break? I don't see anything else but Girls in Bikinis


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 4, 2009)

my spring break is over 2 months ago


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Is this what Americans do on spring break? I don't see anything else but Girls in Bikinis



Let me see if I can remember my spring breaks...

Year 1) Go back to my parent's house for a week because I can't afford to go anywhere.
Year 2) Go back to my parent's house for a week because I can't afford to go anywhere.
Year 3) I live in married housing now, so I stay there all week and just not going to class. But working extra hours so I'm not as poor.
Year 4) Go apartment hunting in Rochester for my new job that I'll be starting in a few months. Get stuck in a blizzard coming back and have to pull off the road and stay in a podunk town, where all the restaurants have closed.

So no, not everyone spends it on the beach drinking.


----------



## MAGIK (Apr 5, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Is Spring Break really _that_ big in America? I know TV exaggerates a lot, but really?



maybe not for ppl like YOU who mite not have a life but for those of us that have girls and friends IT IS!!!


----------



## lalalala (Apr 5, 2009)

my spring break was a month ago. im have my easter break this week YAY


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 5, 2009)

MAGIK said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > Is Spring Break really _that_ big in America? I know TV exaggerates a lot, but really?
> ...



Neeeeeeeed...facepalm...noooooowww...*dies*


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 5, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> MAGIK said:
> 
> 
> > Bomber said:
> ...


I shall save thee!


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 5, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > MAGIK said:
> ...



I am reborn! Praise the Bob!


----------



## Ellis (Apr 5, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...



Yea but what I mean is... spring break would start when school ended on friday, right? Because you don't have to go to school again until spring break is over. The weekend is part of the break from school. This thread was started on friday, jcuber knows it was already spring break.

-ALSO can someone please answer why the default facepalms are always from star-trek? It just seems so random.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 5, 2009)

Because:
1. Star Trek invented the facepalm
2. Star Trek ftw


----------

